# Black Snake Moan



## noodles (Mar 4, 2007)

1. What a great fucking movie. It somehow manages to make you laugh while handling a very heart wrenching and touchy subject matter. The interplay between Samuel L. Jackson and Christina Ricci is extremely complicated and positively brilliant. It is so refreshing to see a movie that depends on a good script and solid acting, instead of a bazillion dollar effects budget. This is one of those movies that leaves you saying, "What the hell just happened?" I'll be pondering this for at least a week.

2. Christina Ricci is so smokin' hot, has a difficult time keeping her shirt on, and spends most of the movie dressed like this:







I went to see this movie because I'm a big fan of both the primary actors, and it looked to be really funny. I never expected it to be such a sinuous and well written script. I really don't want to say anything more than that, because you really should see it with a clean slate and open mind.

I give it four dancing guys.


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 4, 2007)

If I found Christina Ricci dressed like that in my yard, I'd chain her to my radiator to. 

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Ancestor (Mar 12, 2007)

CR is a boner factory.


----------



## the.godfather (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks for the review, will definitely look into seeing this movie. Sounds like an interesting one.


----------

